# Robot luchador de sumo "Billy"



## Ohmicida (Jul 2, 2011)

A continuación os dejo un enlace al vídeo del robot sumo que elaboramos mi compañero y yo:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2160650414513&comments&set=t.1194134921&type=1

mas adelante ya pondre mas videos e información si alguien quiere.


----------



## maverick13 (Jul 2, 2011)

hola esta muy chevere pero mejor sube el video en youtube; por lo de las reglas del foro


----------



## Ohmicida (Jul 3, 2011)

no puedo xk no tengo el archivo del video


----------



## erc55 (Jul 9, 2011)

muy bueno que motores usaste?


----------



## Ohmicida (Jul 9, 2011)

Use 2 motores dc con reductor incorporado de 12V de superrobotica.com


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

se puede manejar por control remoto wireless?


----------



## Ohmicida (Jul 9, 2011)

No, es totalmente autonomo simplemente detecta obsatuclos y los persigue y evita salir del ring cuand detecta el blanco


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

ah cuanto es lo maximo que puede pesar un sumo en una competencia


----------



## Ohmicida (Jul 9, 2011)

3kg este `pesa 1,9


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

tenes algun video de competencia que haya participado tu sumo


----------



## Ohmicida (Jul 9, 2011)

no, porque habían 2 proyectos de robot sumo en mi clase y solo nosotros lo acabamos.


----------



## jpardo (Jul 9, 2011)

Felicitaciones.. 

Se ve interesante tu robot, haber si nos puedes informar un poco mas sobre su construccion o vas colocando algo mas de info para los que recien nos iniciamos en esto...

Gracias.


----------



## Ohmicida (Jul 9, 2011)

que quieres saber la electrónica? la mecánica?

esta formado principalmente de:

1 PIC: Ha sido programado en C 

8 sensores IR: envian la informacion al pic (4 son CNY70 y 4 GP de la marca SHARP)

1 Driver: recibe información del PIC Y permite controlar los motores

2 motores: llevan reductor incorporado


----------



## Crutchlow13 (Jul 9, 2011)

No me deja abrir la página de Facebook. Por cierto, ¿cuando te costó armarlo?. GRan trabajo por lo que veo en las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

que pic usa? se puede programa via icsp


----------



## francoruiz (Jul 16, 2011)

che subi el circuito de los detectores del enemigo por favorrrrrrr la luz me vuelve locooooooooo jajaja


----------



## Ohmicida (Sep 11, 2011)

@tormento: Lleva un PIC16f876 pero cualquier otro te sirve, hay que buscar uno que tenga las E/S suficientes para tus sensores y motores. No se que es ICSP.

@francoruiz: los detectores son los GP2d15 ya llevan un circuito incorporado que proporciona una señal TTL cuando esta alimentado a una tension constante.



Crutchlow13 dijo:


> No me deja abrir la página de Facebook. Por cierto, ¿cuando te costó armarlo?. GRan trabajo por lo que veo en las fotos.
> 
> Saludos.



Montarlo desde 0 nos costo un curso escolar entero, la mecánica me costo 2-3 meses pero la hice solo, mi compañero lo programó. El robot en si era robusto y potente, lastima que no tuviese rival.


----------



## ieczaske (Sep 13, 2011)

excelente aporte pero estaria mejor si subieras los diagramas o pasos del armado...


----------



## jpardo (Sep 13, 2011)

Tiene buena pinta, podrias explicar como pusiste la disposicion de los sensores CNY y GP...


----------



## Ohmicida (Sep 14, 2011)

Los puntos son los CNY y los < > son los GPS el robot de perfil:
 <____>
_|.OO.|_


----------



## 12EaN4R0 (Sep 14, 2011)

muy lindo.. 

Yo en mis timepos de secundaria tambien arme mi sumo con un 16f84 un inversor para la marcha de los motores a mosfetfet dos sensores infrarojos caseros para detecion del ring y un sensor ultrasonico para la deteccion del enemigo, motores dc con controlados por pwm para el torque.

utilizaba 4 puertos para los inverters en los motores y 3 para los sensores..


----------



## sdel (Sep 22, 2011)

interesante pero estaria bueno si podes subir los esquemas y el codigo de los programas.
a mi me interesa saber como hace para detectar y perseguir al enemigo.
o sea cuando encuentra al enemigo, como sabe que es otro robot o es un obstaculo comun? y despues como hace para perseguirlo? que sensores uso para esto y como.

me interesa para modificar este carrito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

slds


----------



## yonacho (Sep 22, 2011)

Oye pues si tu lo hiciste sube los diagramas asi los novatos intentamos hacerlo.chaoo


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 30, 2011)

lo mismo digo  harias un gran aporte 
saludos


----------



## Ohmicida (Sep 30, 2011)

Simplemente los sensores GP que lleva en la parte frontal (encima de la rampa) envian un 1 al pic si detectan cualquier obstaculo a 23 cm del mismo, funcionan por IR, al detectar algo el pic recibe un 1 (estado alto) en la entrada y dependiendo de donde este situado hace girar los motores derecho o izquierdo, y si detecta por los dos sensores continua de frente o despaldas.

Esta formado por un pic 16f876, 8 sensores 4 GP2D15 y 4 CNY70, los cny detectan la diferencia de color B/N y al ser el ring negro con el borde blanco evita el salirse del mismo. un lm298 entre el pic y los motores que controla 2 motores dc con reductor incorporado. No diferencia un robot de un obstáculo pero habiendo un robot que suele ser bastante mas grande que un obstáculo atacara al robot antes por campo visual. Ademas de sus diodos cristales d cuarzo.... que te voy a contar jeje.

Por cierto muy bueno tu carrito me ha impresionado responde perfectamente alas ordenes enviadas por el mando, me interesaria mucho saber la estructura de la Radio frecuencia, además de un pic conectado a un codificador y una antena emisora y luego una antena receptora un descodificador y otro pic que elementos básicos necesita un buen control por RF?

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.



sdel dijo:


> interesante pero estaria bueno si podes subir los esquemas y el codigo de los programas.
> a mi me interesa saber como hace para detectar y perseguir al enemigo.
> o sea cuando encuentra al enemigo, como sabe que es otro robot o es un obstaculo comun? y despues como hace para perseguirlo? que sensores uso para esto y como.
> 
> ...


----------



## sdel (Oct 17, 2011)

Ohmicida dijo:


> Simplemente los sensores GP que lleva en la parte frontal (encima de la rampa) envian un 1 al pic si detectan cualquier obstaculo a 23 cm del mismo, funcionan por IR, al detectar algo el pic recibe un 1 (estado alto) en la entrada y dependiendo de donde este situado hace girar los motores derecho o izquierdo, y si detecta por los dos sensores continua de frente o despaldas.
> 
> Esta formado por un pic 16f876, 8 sensores 4 GP2D15 y 4 CNY70, los cny detectan la diferencia de color B/N y al ser el ring negro con el borde blanco evita el salirse del mismo. un lm298 entre el pic y los motores que controla 2 motores dc con reductor incorporado. No diferencia un robot de un obstáculo pero habiendo un robot que suele ser bastante mas grande que un obstáculo atacara al robot antes por campo visual. Ademas de sus diodos cristales d cuarzo.... que te voy a contar jeje.
> 
> ...



Lo voy a tener en cuenta, gracias por la explicacion. creo que voy a tener que invertir un poquito para los 8 sensores jeje!!

en cuanto al carrito mio, yo no lo hice con microcontroladores, use codificadores y decodificadores ht pero tranquilamente se puede usar un micro y asi tener mas bits de salida, con los ht se tienen 4 bits. en el hilo al final hay ejemplos de como usar un 16f628, tambien podria ser cualquier otro pic.

Para la radiofrecuencia utilizo unos modulos rf que funcionan por modulacion ask. La modulación ASK es similar a la modulación AM de la radio comercial de la banda de AM. En la modulación ASK un 0 lógico se representa con la ausencia de la señal portadora y un 1 lógico con la presencia de señal. Los módulos de radio tienen la capacidad de transmitir a una velocidad de 9600 bits por segundo y de recibir a una velocidad de 4800 bits por segundo pero eso puede variar de un modulo a otro.


este es un ejemplo hecho por Juan Ricardo Clavijo Mendoza 

transmisor:







receptor:






Este es el código fuente en C de los micros TX y RX. El compilador utilizado es el CCS PICC de Hi-Tech, pero puede ser emigrado a cualquier otro compilador que trabaje en C: 



> #include <pic.h>
> 
> void TxSerial( char d_ ) // Función para transmitir un dato de forma serial
> {
> ...



receptor:


> #include <pic.h>
> 
> // Declaración de variables de trabajo
> char n=0;
> ...


----------



## suju (Abr 11, 2012)

esta genial podrias darme algunas sugerencias yo debo de armar uno con un 18F4550
pero no se como empezar ojala puedas ayudarme


----------

